
Details on Marc Andreessen’s New Fund - terpua
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/07/05/details-on-marc-andreessen%e2%80%99s-new-fund-plus-five-other-interesting-things-he-said/
======
edw519
"The venture capital market should stop whining about Sarbox and other factors
that are hurting their ability to take companies public."

Excellent point. Whenever anyone turns what should be a speedbump into a
roadblock, you can bet there are bigger hidden issues. SOX is just the excuse
du jour.

